# Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?



## arndthom (15. Nov. 2013)

Guten Tag,

wir haben uns ein Haus mit Garten und Teich gekauft. Der Teich wurde in den vergangen 15 ? Jahren nicht gepflegt. 
Daher haben wir, bevor wir mit der Hausrenovierung begannen, den Teich entleert, alle Pflanzen auf Anweisung eine 80-jährigen Teich-Profis entnommen, gereinigt und mit Teichfarbe neu gestrichen und neu bepflanzt, mit Seerosen etc.

Die Fische, 1 x Koi 30cm und ca. 13 Goldfische 12-15 cm, 20 Schleierschwänze entnommen und danach wieder eingesetzt. 
Dazu wurde 50 : 50 Regenwasser & Wasserleitung genommen, aktuell aufgrund der Witterung pegelt der Teich sich mit Regenwasser voll. 
Der Teich friert über Winter zu und die Fische sind es gewohnt und daher nicht verwöhnt und überleben Alle. 

Nachbars Katzen und eine __ Fischreiher tun ein übriges. Durch liebevolles Füttern haben wir nun ca. 30 kleine 3cm lange Goldfische &Schleierschwänze. 

Jedoch das Wasser ist grün. Fotos anbei.

Nun wurde mir empfohlen ein Filter (...nach 15 Jahren) einzusetzen. Dazu wurde mir ein TIP WDF 15000 zu 125 € neu empfohlen. Ist das OK , taugt er ? , da die Grünpfalnzen es wohl nicht schaffen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Teich Experte und möchte auch nicht wochenendenlang hier viele Stunden investieren. Mir ist bewusst das Pflege Zeit braucht, jedoch es muss sich auf 1-2Stunden im  Monat in der Sommerzeit beschränken.

Gerne erwarte ich nun Empfehlungen

Anbei enige Fotos.

beste Grüße

Arnd Thom


----------



## Michael H (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*



arndthom schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Teich Experte und möchte auch nicht wochenendenlang hier viele Stunden investieren. Mir ist bewusst das Pflege Zeit braucht, jedoch es muss sich auf 1-2Stunden im  Monat in der Sommerzeit beschränken.
> 
> Gerne erwarte ich nun Empfehlungen



Hallo 
In 1 - 2 Stunden im Monat kommste auf keinen Fall hin .

Mein Rat wäre , hol die 4,5 Kubik Mutterboden und schütten den Teich zu . 

Sorry mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu schreiben , vom Überbesatz ganz zu Schweigen .


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hey Pälzer, mach mol halblang 

Hallo Arnd  erstmal Willkommen
Sei dem Michael nicht böse ,der will nur seinen Aushub loswerden, wie sieht es um den Teich rum aus ? . Kannst du eventuell  erweitern ? Je grösser und durchdachter desto Pflegeleichter wird ein Teich.

Am besten hörst du auf deine Fische zu füttern , die Goldies vermehren sich sonst ins unermessliche. 

Zu dem Filter ,mmmmmh auch wenn es sich blöde anhört der ist eigentlich schon zu klein, bei Fischbesatz zählt nur noch die hälfte ,bei Überbesatz oder Koi nur noch 1/4 der angegebenen Teichgrösse.

Gruss OBS


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Arnd,
lass dich nicht verrückt machen.
ich rate dir, les dich hier im Forum schlau!
Der von dir angemerkte Filter reicht auf keinen Fall.
1-2 Std im Monat auch nicht.
Wenn Du den Teich behalten möchtest, mußt Du beachten:
Vergrößern oder Fische weniger, vor allem der Koi gehört da raus!
Zeit - Die braucht man halt. Ich komm im Sommer so auf 5 - 6 Std die Woche, aber ich machs halt langsam, weils mir Spaß macht und ich dabei herrlich entspannen kann.
Filter würd ich zum Eigenbau raten, ist günstiger und meistens effektiver.

Wenn das für dich nicht möglich ist, muß ich leider unserem Michael zustimmen.
geb die Fische in gute Hände und schütte den Teich zu.

Oder geb die Fische in gute Hände und mach ein Biotop draus, da brauchts keinen Filter.


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Patrick!
Wie Du das erklärst,mit"der Hälfte und 1/4"....könnte man annehmen der Filter wird, gemessen am Teichinhalt immer kleiner?
Der Filter hat doch schon die dreifache Menge an Durchfluss!

Hallo Arnd!
Es kommt immer auf den Betrachter an, denn den Fischen ist es letztendlich egal ob sie im trüben- oder klaren Wasser schwimmen.
Es ist bestimmt ein Betonteich, wegen der Farbe.
Gegen __ Goldfisch-Vermehrung gibt es __ Sonnenbarsche, die halten Goldfische und Co so einiger Maßen im Zaum. Aber trotzdem ist Dein Teich überbesetzt, die Hälfte von Goldfisch und Co ,ist angebrachter auch für die Fische selbst.

Wieviel schafft denn die Pumpe?

Wenn man jeden Tag einmal an den Teich ist und schaut ob alles in Ordnung ist, dann ist das schon gut. Die Länge der Arbeiten ist ohnehin von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich.

LG Ron!


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*



> Wie Du das erklärst,mit"der Hälfte und 1/4"....könnte man annehmen der Filter wird, gemessen am Teichinhalt immer kleiner?
> Der Filter hat doch schon die dreifache Menge an Durchfluss


Ich seh das wie Patrick.
Die Leistung eines Filters wird im Handel immer ohne Besatz angegeben.
Mit Besatz wird die Leistung verständlicherweise geringer, da ja auch mehr Stoffe anfallen die gefiltert werden müssen.

Bei einem moderaten besatz ist der genannte 15000er Filter wohl vertretbar, aber für das Geld bau ich mir doch selber einen der mit einem sehr viel größerem Teich klarkommt!


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Ron 

Genau da liegt der Hund begraben der Durchfluss liegt bei den meisten dieser  Filter, bei unter 2000L/Std und das ist einfach zu wenig

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Ja, aber auf die ERKLÄRUNG kommt es doch an, er ist Neuling. wie soll er denn wissen von was Ihr ausgeht!!!!
Jetzt habt ihr es viel besser erklärt,jetzt weiß auch Arnd damit was anzufangen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Ron 

Da ich mmmmmhhh zu dem Filter schrieb und nicht mmmmmmhhhh zu dem Reserverad 

geh ich mal davon aus das er weiss worum es geht :smoki

und ist eigentlich schon zu klein , sollte man auch verstehen und da es um den Filter  geht, zählt dann auch nur die hälfte bei Fischbesatz usw.

Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube halt noch, das es intelligente Menschen gibt, die das Teil zwischen den Ohren auch zum denken nutzen  

 Gruss OBS


----------



## Patrick K (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Kann mich auch irren 

Es ist halt mal so das ein Forum vom Nachfragen lebt, das macht das ganze doch erst interessant 

Gruss Obs


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Arnd,

ich muß leider einigen Schreibern hier Recht geben.
Deine Vorstellung einen Teich mit nur 2h im Monat betreiben zu können, besonders bei dem Überbesatz, ist wohl nicht zu realisieren.
Ein Teich ist nun mal Hobby und ein Hobby benötigt Zeit.
Dazu kommt, das man für die Tiere im Teich die Verantwortung trägt, ihnen also die optimalen Haltungsbedingungen ermöglichen sollte. Was wieder bei Einsatz von wenig Zeit, viel Automatisierung verlangt, da kommst du mit dem billig- Filter nicht weit.
Also am besten die Fischlis im Frühjahr verschenken und dann der Natur ihren lauf lassen.
Du wirst sehen auch ohne Fische kann man sich an einem Teich erfreuen. zumindest bis er irgend wann verlandet ist.

LG René


----------



## Titran (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Arnd

Den besten Filter hast Du leider auf anraten eines " Teichprofis" entfernt  Mit der kompletten Reinigung deines Teiches hast Du die gesamte Biologie deines Teiches zerstört ( Bakterien, Mikroorganismen, etc ) Da dein Teich 15 Jahre ohne irgend eine Pflege funktioniert hat inkl. Fischbesatz würde ich der Natur wieder Ihren Lauf lassen. Das das Wasser nun grün ist, liegt an den Schwebealgen. Dein Biofilter ( Pflanzen ) befinden sich nicht mehr in der Wachstumsphase und können so den überfluss an Nährstoffen nicht mehr abbauen.
Die Fische würde ich nicht füttern, und den Teich als Biotop weiter betreiben.
Für einen Koi ist dein Teich leider viel zu klein

Sonnige Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Andreas


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo 

die Fische würde ich nicht nur nicht mehr füttern sondern im Frühjahr mind. die hälfte rausnehmen


Gruss OBS


----------



## jolantha (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Hallo Arndt , :Willkommen2:
Hast du denn wenigstens einen Sauerstoffsprudler drin ? 
Wenn nicht, besorge Dir bitte einen, denn der Teich wird Dir sonst mit Sicherheit komplett zufrieren,
und Deine Fische brauchen den Luftaustausch. 
Ansonsten würde ich den Teich jetzt erst einmal in Ruhe lassen, da die Fische ja jetzt schon abgetaucht sind,
und Ruhe brauchen.
Im Frühjahr kannst du dann neu durchstarten, und bis dahin kannst Du Dich hier im Forum schlau lesen.


----------



## arndthom (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

Guten Tag an die Teich Experten,

ich fasse die Empfehlungen zusammen:

1.) Bestaz verringen:
Ok ist in Arbeit ca. 10 große Goldies wurden schon verschenkt. Den Koi will keiner, ganz im Gegenteil ich könnte noch welche geschenkt bekommen.

2.) nicht bzw. weniger füttern:  wird gemacht

3.) Filter selber bauen: ok ich bin mich am schlaumachen.

4.) Teich vergrößern: Betonteich; viel Arbeit wenig Zeit...

5.) Es kommt auf den Betrachter an: 
also wenn es den Tierchen egal ist ob sie im trüben oder klarem Wasser schwimmen, (das tun sie ja schon seit 15 ? Jahren ) ....na dann....
trübes Wasser: guter Sichtschutz gegen __ Fischreiher und Nachbars Katzen, 

6.) Zuschütten: Nein

 Danke an Alle an der Diskussion

Grüße
Arnd Thom


----------



## lotta (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Haus & Teich gekauft, und nun ?*

 Hi Arnd,
ist doch schon mal ein richtig guter Ansatz.
Allerdings wäre der Koi sicher in einem größeren Teich , mit Artgenossen, 
besser aufgehoben? 
Frag doch noch mal weiter rum?
Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## arndthom (13. Dez. 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,
das Jahr geht zu Ende , und hier nun meine Zusammenfassung.
Ich habe mit minimalem Zeitaufwand  über Sommer die Wasserpflanzen wuchern lassen. Mit dem Ergebnis das die Fische sich gut verstecken konnten und die Wasserqualität sich "leicht grünlich" eingependelt hat. Sichttiefe 30-40 cm.
Im Juli-August, - ja, da war das Wasser etwas grüner-, jedoch wie ein Mitglied hier schrieb, dies ist den Fischlein doch wurscht...na dann. Seit Oktober mit Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit ist das Wasser so klar das der Boden des Teiches  - ca. 90 cm tief- sichtbar ist.

Ich habe nun 2-3 Teichkäscher voll Grünpflanzen entfernt , denn das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. Übers Jahr habe ich 30 - 40 Nachwuchsfische verschenkt.  Den Koi will immer noch niemand. Da er handzahm ist - er lutscht am Zeigefinger - gebe ich Ihn auch nicht gerne her. Außerdem lebt er da schon bestimmt 15 Jahre, niemand weiß das so genau.
Der Rest der Fische ist genauso handzahm, und Sie schwimmen freiwillig in den Käscher bei Reinigungsarbeiten. Ich muss daher bei Reinigungsarbeiten aufpassen, dass Sie nicht an Land gehen.

Ich beschränke mich darauf das die Bepflanzung nicht überhand nimmt, verschenke ab und an Grünpflanzenableger, füttere im Sommer einmal in der Woche mit Sticks, und mit dem Käscher schöpfe ich Blätter und Schimmstoffe ab.
Alles im Allem, auch mit Minimalaufwand ist ein Teich zu unterhalten, -von wegen zuschütten- , wie ein Mitglied beschrieben hat, -kein Thema. Im Frühjahr kann ich sicher wieder Nachwuchs (Goldis und Schleierschwänze) in 55232 Alzey abgeben.

Ich wünsche eine schöne Weihnachtszeit

Arnd


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Dez. 2014)

arndthom schrieb:


> ch beschränke mich darauf das die Bepflanzung nicht überhand nimmt, verschenke ab und an Grünpflanzenableger, füttere im Sommer einmal in der Woche mit Sticks, und mit dem Käscher schöpfe ich Blätter und Schimmstoffe ab.


Vielleicht solltest du in Frühsommer den Teich ein mal leer machen und schauen wie viel Schlamm an Grund raus muss.
Sonst, wenn du dich am Teich erfreust ist doch alles gut.
Vielleicht dran denken, wenn Eis kommt das nicht Kaputtschlagen sondern mit Heizwassertopf ein Loch rein schmelzen. Die Schläge können deine Fische umbringen.
Sonst gibt es auch so Polystyrol (Styropor) Eisfreihalter, welche ganz gute Dienste leisten. (E-Bay Art. 361146062789 z.B.)

Die Teile durch Deckel und Ring festbinden....bei meinem hat der Wind im ersten Winter den Deckel entführt.....war nicht wieder zu finden.....hält jetzt vielleicht in der Sahara irgend was Eisfrei.

Wenn es dann auch da drinnen zur mal zufriert kommt wieder das heiße Wasser zum Einsatz. Danach etwas Wasser aus dem Teich nehmen an der Stelle, so das sich eine kleine Luftschicht unter dem Eis bildet und schon hat man wieder eine ganze Zeit Ruhe und nix friert wieder schnell zu.


----------



## arndthom (12. Dez. 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,
das Jahr 2015 geht zu Ende, und hier nun meine Zusammenfassung.
Ich habe wieder mit minimalem Zeitaufwand über Sommer die Wasserpflanzen weiter wuchern lassen. Mit dem Ergebnis das die Fische sich gut verstecken konnten und die Wasserqualität sich tiptop sauber eingependelt hat. Sichttiefe bis zur Grünbodenbepflanzung 50-80 cm.
Im Juli-August, war auch das Wasser klar-, Seit Oktober mit Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit ist das Wasser so klar das der Boden des Teiches - ca. 90 cm tief- sichtbar ist.

Ich habe nun übers Jahr 5-6 Teichkäscher voll Grünpflanzen entfernt , denn das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. Übers Jahr habe ich 30 - 40 Nachwuchsfische verschenkt. Den Koi will immer noch niemand.!!!!! Da er handzahm ist - er lutscht am Zeigefinger - gebe ich Ihn auch nicht gerne her. Außerdem lebt er da schon bestimmt 17 Jahre, niemand weiß das so genau.

Der Rest der Fische ist genauso handzahm, und Sie schwimmen freiwillig in den Käscher bei Reinigungsarbeiten. Ich muss daher bei Reinigungsarbeiten immer wieder aufpassen, dass Sie nicht an Land gehen. 

Ich beschränke mich darauf das die Bepflanzung nicht überhand nimmt, verschenke ab und an Grünpflanzenableger, füttere im Sommer einmal in der Woche mit Sticks, und mit dem Käscher schöpfe ich Blätter und Schimmstoffe ab.
Alles im Allem, auch mit Minimalaufwand ist ein Teich zu unterhalten,  Im Frühjahr kann ich sicher wieder Nachwuchs (Goldis und Schleierschwänze) in 55232 Alzey abgeben.

Heute ist der Käscher hin, entweder gibt es einen Neuen oder ich lasse mir aus Gardinenstoff was nähen.

Eine Nachtsichtkamera habe ich mir zugelegt , es ist doch interessant zu sehen wie Nachbars Katzen hier nachtaktiv sind. Auch die Lufhansa landet hier und legt sich auf die Lauer, aber dem Kranich habe ich nun verscheucht, der weiß nun was Sache ist.


Ich wünsche eine schöne Weihnachtszeit

Arnd


----------



## Ida17 (13. Dez. 2015)

Nabend Arnd! 

Ist spät ich weiß, aber mir bereitet dieser "Fred" Bauchschmerzen. Auch wenn deine Fische es die letzten Jahre geschafft haben über die Runden zu kommen, du schreibst so als würde es dir keinen Spaß machen. Frei nach dem Motto "es ist da um da zu sein". Verbessere mich wenn ich falsch liege. Gib zumindest den Koi ab, Koi sind Schwarmfische und nicht gerne alleine. Das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du ein Kaninchen und ein Meerschweinchen zusammenhalten. Und abgesehen davon, dass die paar Liter zu wenig sind für die Bevölkerung, braucht allein ein Koi schon 5.000l MINIMUM. 
Tu es deinen Tieren zuliebe!


----------



## Ansaj (13. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Arnd,
ich finde es sehr gut, dass du dir Mühe machst und dich informierst. Auch, dass du den Besatz reduziert hast, ist sehr löblich. Es ist immer schwierig, wenn man einen mehr als suboptimalen Teich übernimmt.
Jetzt kommt das Aber: Ich finde, dass der Teich allgemein zu klein für Goldfische ist. Vom Koi ganz zu schweigen, da wurde alles gesagt: braucht viel mehr Schwimmraum und Artgenossen (und das sind Goldis nun mal nicht, obwohl sie friedlich zusammen leben). Ich kann verstehen, dass der Koi dir ans Herz gewachsen ist und es schwer fällt den herzugeben. Aber dennoch mein Tipp dem Tier zuliebe: suche weiter und lasse dir durch Bilder von Interessenten bestätigen, dass der Teich groß genug ist. Wenn du ihn oder die Goldfische unbedingt behalten willst, kannst du ja eine (massive) Teichvergrößerung in Angriff nehmen.
Bei den Goldfischen werden einige vielleicht argumentieren, dass 4500 l und 1 m Tiefe ausreichen. Das finde ich allerdings nicht! Die Jungfische, die ich verschenke kommen mir nicht in so wenig Volumen. Schwer ist es immer, wenn man zum ersten Mal einen Teich hat und die Fische so sieht, oder auch bei Freunden ähnliche Bedingungen vorfindet. Aber guck dir Goldis mal in einem großen Teich an, dann willst du sie nicht mehr einsperren.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle im Frühjahr alle Fische abgeben und bitte an geeignete Teichler. Dann den Teich erstmal so laufen lassen um zu sehen, ob alles funktioniert, wo du was verbessern musst und ob du dich überhaupt mit etwas Aufwand weiterhin darum kümmern möchtest. Und dann kannst du eventuell eine kleine Fischart (etwa __ Moderlieschen oder Bitterlinge) einsetzen.
Das hört sich jetzt erstmal hart an. Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, der Besatz ist ja auch nicht deine Schuld. Es geht mir nur um das Wohl der Tiere.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------

